# سؤال نرجوا الرد



## yes2010 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
 لى سؤال ارجو منكم ان يتسع صدركم لى قليلا و لكم جزيل الشكر :

هل تختلفوا معى  ان الله هو  خلق الكون  بما فيه الشمس و القمر و السماء و كل شئ 
بما انكم معى لا ننكر على الله انه هو  خالق كل شئ 
و بما ان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله  فجاء فيه يقول كاتب سفر الجامعة [ 1 : 5 ] : (( الشمس تشرق ثم تغرب ، مسرعة إلي موضعها الذي منه طلعت ))

لكن  الحقائق العلمية  اثبتت  ان  الارض  هى التى  تلف  حول الشمس و ان الشمس ثابته 
 فما هو  تفسيركم 
هل  الكتاب المقدس الذى يجزم ان الشمس  هى التى تلف و تشرق و تغرب على صواب 
ام الحقائق العلمية التى تتحدث عن عكس النظرية  على صواب 
و شكرا لكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

اخي الفاضل 

الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة حب من الله الى الانسان ، قدمها في صورة لغة يفهمها المتلقي في الوقت القديم والوقت الحديث ، اذا لم يزعم احد ان الله يكتب (كتاب علوم ) بل هو (كتاب روحي ) في صيغة ادبية ، يستخدم الله فيها التعابير اللغوية الادبية من شعر وادب وامثلة وكنايات وتشبيهات لتوصيل المعنى الاساسي والاوحد لرسالة الله في الكتاب المقدس ، رسالة محبة تهتم وتعني بخلاص الانسان وعودته الى حضن الله الاب المحب .

من خدعك وقال ان هذه الآية هي معلومات اعجاز علمي ؟؟؟

الان ربما تحتاج ان تقرأ الكلام في سياقه وتحاول ان تفهم رسالة الله لك بدلا من البحث عن اخطاء في الكتاب المقدس ، فقد حاول قبل الكثيرون وفشلوا .


(1 كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في اورشليم.
2 باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة .باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل.
3 ما الفائدة للانسان من كل تعبه الذي يتعبه تحت الشمس.
4 دور يمضي ودور يجيء والارض قائمة الى الابد.
5 والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها حيث تشرق.
6 الريح تذهب الى الجنوب وتدور الى الشمال.تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح.
7 كل الانهار تجري الى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن.الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة.
8 كل الكلام يقصر.لا يستطيع الانسان ان يخبر بالكل.العين لا تشبع من النظر والاذن لا تمتلئ من السمع.
9 ما كان فهو ما يكون والذي صنع فهو الذي يصنع فليس تحت الشمس جديد
10 ان وجد شيء يقال عنه انظر.هذا جديد.فهو منذ زمان كان في الدهور التي كانت قبلنا.
11 ليس ذكر للاولين.والآخرون ايضا الذين سيكونون لا يكون لهم ذكر عند الذين يكونون بعدهم
12 انا الجامعة كنت ملكا على اسرائيل في اورشليم.
13 ووجهت قلبي للسؤال والتفتيش بالحكمة عن كل ما عمل تحت السموات.هو عناء رديء جعلها الله لبني البشر ليعنوا فيه.
14 رأيت كل الاعمال التي عملت تحت الشمس فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح.
15 الاعوج لا يمكن ان يقوّم والنقص لا يمكن ان يجبر.
16 انا ناجيت قلبي قائلا ها انا قد عظمت وازددت حكمة اكثر من كل من كان قبلي على اورشليم وقد رأى قلبي كثيرا من الحكمة والمعرفة
17 ووجهت قلبي لمعرفة الحكمة ولمعرفة الحماقة والجهل.فعرفت ان هذا ايضا قبض الريح.
18 لان في كثرة الحكمة كثرة الغم والذي يزيد علما يزيد حزنا)
(سفر الجامعة الاصحاح الاول )


----------



## انت الفادي (30 يناير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> لى سؤال ارجو منكم ان يتسع صدركم لى قليلا و لكم جزيل الشكر :
> 
> هل تختلفوا معى  ان الله هو  خلق الكون  بما فيه الشمس و القمر و السماء و كل شئ
> ...


*هل من الممكن ان تأتي بالنص كاملا؟؟ علي الاقل من العدد 1 الي العدد 8
تحياتي.
*


----------



## yes2010 (30 يناير 2010)

اشكركم اولا على الاهتمام بالرد و الثانيا على  اسلوب الحوار و الاحترام النابع منكم :
نعرف جميعا قصة العالم   جاليلو قال أنها تثبت الأرض كوكب صغير يدور حول الشمس مع غيره من الكواكب، وشكا بعض أعدائه إلى سلطات الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بأن بعض بيانات جاليليو تتعارض مع أفكار وتقارير الكتاب المقدس، وذهب جاليليو إلى روما للدفاع عن نفسه وتمكن بمهارته من الإفلات من العقاب لكنه انصاع لأمر الكنيسة بعدم العودة إلى كتابة هذه الأفكار مرة أخرى، وظل ملتزما بوعده إلى حين، لكنه كتب بعد ذلك في كتاب آخر بعد ست عشرة سنة نفس الأفكار، وأضاف أنها لا تتعارض مع شيء مما في الكتاب المقدس. وفي هذه المرة أرغمته الكنيسة على أن يقرر علانية أن الأرض لاتتحرك على الإطلاق وأنها ثابتة كما يقول علماء عصره. ولم يهتم جاليليو لهذا التقرير العلني.    و اليكم باقى القصة بالرابط    http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/جاليليو_جاليلي

كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في اورشليم.
2 باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة .باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل.
3 ما الفائدة للانسان من كل تعبه الذي يتعبه تحت الشمس.
4 دور يمضي ودور يجيء والارض قائمة الى الابد.
5 والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها حيث تشرق.
6 الريح تذهب الى الجنوب وتدور الى الشمال.تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح.
7 كل الانهار تجري الى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن.الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة.
8 كل الكلام يقصر.لا يستطيع الانسان ان يخبر بالكل.العين لا تشبع من النظر والاذن لا تمتلئ من السمع.


----------



## yes2010 (30 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لمزيد من الاسئله  و لكن ننهى تفسيركم لهذا السؤال اولا 
و ختاما اشكر لكم الاهتمام و اسلوب الحوار


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 يناير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لمزيد من الاسئله و لكن ننهى تفسيركم لهذا السؤال اولا
> و ختاما اشكر لكم الاهتمام و اسلوب الحوار


 
اهلا بك عزيزى ههنا ولك كل الترحاب لك ولأسئلتك
أود ان أحيطك علما بأن الوحى فى المسيحية يختلف تماما عن الوحى فى الإسلام،فالوحى فى المسيحية هو إعلان من الروح القدس للأنبياء والرسل يقوم النبى أو الرسول لترجمتها إلى كلمات قد تتأثر بخلفيته الإجتماعية أو ثقافته او غيره من العوامل والظروف وهذا لا يضير كلمة الله مادام المضمون واحد فالمسيحية لا تعرف وحى نمطى حرفى منقول عبر الملاك،ولك فى ذلك مثال الاناجيل الاربعة فكل انجيل يختلف فى اسلوب سرده طبقا لاختلاف كاتبه ولكن قد يختلف فى الطريقة السرد ولكن لا يوجد اختلاف اطلاقا فى المضمون، وللتبسيط فعندما يرى عدة اشخاص كسوف الشمس فقد ينقل واحد منهم الخبر على ان القمر حجب الشمس وهو التفسير الصحيح وقد ينقل اخر ان السحب حجبت الشمس وقد يقول اخر ان نور الشمس انطفأ،كما ترى النقل اختلف حسب ثقافة كل شخص ولكن بقى المضمون صحيح ألا وهو أن الشمس حجبت.
اما عن قوله تسرع الى موضعها فهو تبسيط لفكرة الغروب لبنى اسرائيل فى تلك الفترة والغرض منها هو خدمة فكرة الكاتب فى توضيح ان كل شىء الى زوال.
كما اننا لا ندعى اى إعجاز علمى فى الكتاب المقدس مقارنةٍ بما يدعوه المسلمون بإعجاز كتابهم،لان الكتب المقدسة إعجازها فيما تحتويه من رسالة وما تؤدى إليه هذة الرسالة.
كما ان الإعجاز العلمى ليس دليل على ألوهية الوحى وإلا من باب أولىَ لنا الحق ان نقول ان جاليليو نبى الله و داروين رسوله واينشتاين هو خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم!!!!
ودليل على قولى هذا هو ان الاعجاز لم يقم بإصلاح أو هداية قوم،فمعجزات المسيح لم تجعل اليهود يؤمنوا به، وكذلك عندما سأل أحبار اليهود محمد عن الإتيان بآية (معجزة) عجز عن ذلك ،فهل عجزه دليل على كذب وحيه؟
كما ان هناك فى سفر إشعياء 700 عام قبل ميلاد المسيح آية تقر بكروية الارض وهى قبل اكتشاف جاليليو ب 2200 عام فهل هى دليل على مصداقية الكتاب المقدس؟
كذلك قد يرد عليك آخر بنفس الأسلوب الذى يرد به المسلمون فى تحوير الآيات ليقل لك نحويا أن حرف الواو قبل كلمة تسرع تعود على الارض فى الاية التى قبلها وليست على الشمس!!!!
نعم انا اعلم انها شبهة منتشرة على الكثير من المنتديات الإسلامية ولكنها مردودة ولها مخارج كثيرة ولكننى كنت امينا معك إلى المنتهى،وأخيرا ارجو ان تقرأ سلسلة من الموضوعات كتبتها فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى عن الرد على الاعجاز العلمى فى القرآن لربما تستطيع ان تفيدنا بإجاباتك هناك.
ولك منى الف شكر
سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## انت الفادي (31 يناير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> اشكركم اولا على الاهتمام بالرد و الثانيا على  اسلوب الحوار و الاحترام النابع منكم :
> نعرف جميعا قصة العالم   جاليلو قال أنها تثبت الأرض كوكب صغير يدور حول الشمس مع غيره من الكواكب، وشكا بعض أعدائه إلى سلطات الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بأن بعض بيانات جاليليو تتعارض مع أفكار وتقارير الكتاب المقدس، وذهب جاليليو إلى روما للدفاع عن نفسه وتمكن بمهارته من الإفلات من العقاب لكنه انصاع لأمر الكنيسة بعدم العودة إلى كتابة هذه الأفكار مرة أخرى، وظل ملتزما بوعده إلى حين، لكنه كتب بعد ذلك في كتاب آخر بعد ست عشرة سنة نفس الأفكار، وأضاف أنها لا تتعارض مع شيء مما في الكتاب المقدس. وفي هذه المرة أرغمته الكنيسة على أن يقرر علانية أن الأرض لاتتحرك على الإطلاق وأنها ثابتة كما يقول علماء عصره. ولم يهتم جاليليو لهذا التقرير العلني.    و اليكم باقى القصة بالرابط    http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/جاليليو_جاليلي
> 
> كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في اورشليم.
> ...


*عظيم جدا و اشكرك علي تلبية طلبي..
دعنا من جاليليوا الان و ندخل في الموضوع مباشرة.
ما الشئ الذي لاحظته من هذه النصوص؟؟؟
لا اعتقد انك لاحظت شيئا و لكني ساختصر الطريق و احكي لك ما هو الشئ الملحوظ في هذه النصوص..
نلاحظ هنا ان السفر يتحدث عن حواس الانسان.. اي الاشياء التي يدركها الانسان و حالها..
فالنص يبدأ بـ :
ما الفائدة للانسان.. لاحظ هنا للانسان..
ثم يكم  ( من تعبه تحت الشمس)
ثم يقول دور يمض و دور يجئ و الارض قائمة الي الابد..
دور من هذا الذي يمضي و يجئ؟؟
بالطبع دور الانسان الذي يتعب تحت الشمس الذي بدأ الاصحاح يتحدث عنه..
ثم يكمل و يقول: الشمس تشرق.. الي من تعود الملاحظة؟؟ اي من هو الذي يلاحظ شروق الشمس؟؟ بالطبع هو الانسان الذي بدأ السفر يتكلم عنه..
ثم يقول: و الشمس تغرب .. من هو الذي يلاحظ هذه الحركة؟؟ من هو المتأثر بهذه الخاصية؟؟ بالضبط... هو نفس الانسان من بداية الاصحاح.
ثم يقول: تسرع الي موضعها حيث تشرق.. من هو الذي يلاحظ او يشعر بهذه الحركة؟؟ هو نفس الانسان الذي يتحدث عنه الاصحاح..
اذن خلاصة الكلام... هذا النص لا يتحدث عن حركة الكواكب الفعلية التي نعرفها علميا في يومنا هذا بل يتحدث عن الانسان الواقف يراقب هذه الظواهر.. 
اي الظاهرة الحسية التي يرقبها الانسان.. فالانسان لا يري حركة دوران الارض حول نفسها او حول الشمس بل يلاحظ شروق و غروب الشمس ثم شروق من نفس مكان الشروق السابق..
فهل يوجد انسان في الكون يقدر ان ينكر هذه الظاهرة؟؟؟؟
اذن فالاصحاح لا يتحدث عن ظاهرة علمية بل يتحدث عن ملحوظة بشرية خاصة بحواس الانسان اليومية..
دعنا نكمل باقي النصوص حتي تعرف فعلا ان النص لا يتحدث عن ظواهر علمية بل يتحدث عن ملاحظة العين المجردة..
طبعا زكرنا مسبقا خاصية الشروق و الغروب.. الان الماء..
الانهار تصب في البحار.. فما تلاحظه العين المجردة.. هو انه لو لدينا كوب و هذا الكوب له سعة معينة و قمنا بصب ماء في الكوب فهو يمتلئ و لو استمرينا في سكب الماء فسيمتلئ الكوب و يفيض.. ( هذه ملاحظة العين المجردة) فالين ايضا ترقب حركة انصباب النهر في البحر.. و مع ذلك لا يرتفع منسوب الماء في البحر و لا يفيض..
و اخيرا تحدث عن الحواس نفسها ان العين لا تمتلئ من النظر و الاذان ايضا من السمع..

بأختصار باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل.
و تحياتي لك.
*


----------



## انت الفادي (31 يناير 2010)

*ملحوظة صغيرة:
دعنا من جاليليوا..
و لكن ما رأيك في قول الكتاب المقدس 
الجالس علي كرة الارض؟؟؟
و قد قيلت هذه الجملة قبل جاليليوا بالاف السنين..
نص صريح واضح لا يمكن تأويله او فهمه خطاء..
الجالس علي كرة الارض..

*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (31 يناير 2010)

*حبيبي الأية لاتقول بحقيقة علمية إنظر:*
*(1 كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في اورشليم.*
*2 باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة .باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل.*
*3 ما الفائدة للانسان من كل تعبه الذي يتعبه تحت الشمس.*
*4 دور يمضي ودور يجيء والارض قائمة الى الابد.*
*5 والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها حيث تشرق.*
*6 الريح تذهب الى الجنوب وتدور الى الشمال.تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح.*

*وهذه استعارة ليست الا كمثل قولي :*
*الإنسان يلف في دائرة *
*هل هذه حقيقة علمية ؟!*
*هذا للتوضيح فقط .*

*اما عن كروية الأرض فقد جاء بصحيح النص*




*الجالس على كرة الأرض*” (إشعياء 22:40)
*نحن لانعتبر هذا اعجازا لأن هذا حق ولايحتاج لبشر لكي يثبتوه انه كلام الله . *


----------



## yes2010 (31 يناير 2010)

اشكر لكم الرد و اسلوب الحوار لكن لى بعض الملاحظات 
1
اولا الاختلاف ليس في كروية الارض 
2
الاختلاف  هل الشمس تدور حول  الارض كما قال الكتاب المقدس ام العكس كما  اثبت جاليلو  
3
لو كان الموضوع هو فقط  استعارة بالالفاظ و لا يقصد المعنى الحرفي       
هذه استعارة ليست الا كمثل قولي :
الإنسان يلف في دائرة 
هل هذه حقيقة علمية ؟!
هذا للتوضيح فقط .   

  فلماذا اذن  غضبت الكنيسه من جاليلو  اكثر من 200 سنه  .
و لماذا حدث بعد  اثبات جاليلو  كل تلك الضجه 

نهايته

ظل جاليليو منفيا في منزله حتى وافته المنية في 8 يونيو 1642، وتم دفن جثمانه في فلورانسا. وقدمت الكنيسة اعتذارا لجاليليو عام 1983.
[عدل]
اعتراف الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بخطئها

في عام 1939 قام البابا بيوس الثاني عشر بعد اشهر قليلة من رسامته لمنصب البابوية بوصف جاليليو "اكثر أبطال البحوث شجاعة... لم يخش من العقبات والمخاطر ولا حتى من الموت" وفي 15 اكتوبر، قام الكاردينال راتزنجر (والذي أصبح لاحقا البابا بندكتيوس السادس عشر) في خطاب لجامعة لا سابينزا بوصف جاليليو "بحالة عرضية التي سمحت لنا ان نرى مدى عمق الشك بالذات في علوم وتكنولوجيا العصر الحديث.

وفي عام 1992 قام البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني بالتعبير عن الندم تجاه الطريقة التي ووجهت بها اعماله. واعلن اعتراف بالاخطاء التي ارتكبتها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.[2][3]

وفي مارس 2008 قام الفاتيكان باتمام تصحيح ا أخطائه تجاه جاليليو بوضع تمثال له داخل جدران الفاتيكان.[4] وفي ديسمبر من العام نفسه اشاد البابا بندكتيوس السادس عشر بمساهماته في علم الفلك أثناء احتفالات الذكرى ال400 لأول تليسكوب لجاليليو.[5


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2010)

> الاختلاف  هل الشمس تدور حول  الارض كما قال الكتاب المقدس ام العكس كما  اثبت جاليلو



اين قال الكتاب المقدس ان الشمس تدور حول الأرض ؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2010)

طب مش ملاحظ انه ممنوع الكلام عن الطوائف و انت نازل كلام عن كنيسه بعينها 

طب مش كلنا تبعها يعني و اي خطأ تاريخي في تاريخ اي مؤسسه دينيه وارد لانهم بشر مش انبياء

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 يناير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> 1
> اولا الاختلاف ليس في كروية الارض
> 2
> الاختلاف هل الشمس تدور حول الارض كما قال الكتاب المقدس ام العكس كما اثبت جاليلو
> ...


 
يا عزيزي اقرأ الردود التي قدمها لك الاخوة ، قبل تكرار نفس الكلام كالببغاء .

قالوا لك ان الكلام في سياقه هو حيرة انسان يقدمها الى الله ، هي ملاحظات انسان عن الحياة كيف تمر وكيف تمضي والكلام جاء في صيغة ادبية استعارية ، فيصور ان الشمس وكأنها تغرب وتسرع الى الشروق مرة اخرى .

من قال ان الكلام معلومات علمية فلكية من الله الى الانسان ؟؟؟

مرة اخرى الكلام هو ملاحظات انسان عن انقضاء الوقت ويقول في اوله وآخره ( باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل ).



(2باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة.باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل.
3 ما الفائدة للانسان من كل تعبه الذي يتعبه تحت الشمس.
4 دور يمضي ودور يجيء والارض قائمة الى الابد.
5 والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها حيث تشرق.
6 الريح تذهب الى الجنوب وتدور الى الشمال. تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح.
7 كل الانهار تجري الى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن.الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة.
8 كل الكلام يقصر.لا يستطيع الانسان ان يخبر بالكل.العين لا تشبع من النظر والاذن لا تمتلئ من السمع.)
(الجامعة 1: 2 - 8)




الان : هل الريح تذهب وتجيء ، هل الانهار تجري ، هل الشمس تسرع ؟؟

كلها استعارات من تصرفات الانسان نسبها الكاتب في صورة شريعة للشمس والريح والانهار .

(اذا لم تكن تعرف فان سفر الجامعة هو احد الاسفار الشعرية في الكتاب المقدس ) .

*والفقرة تنتهي بان ( الكلام يقصر ، ولا يستطيع الانسان ان يخبر بالكل ) *
*هذه ملاحظات انسان ينظر ويقول ان كلامه ونظره لا تستطيع ان تخبر بكل شيء ، فهل هذا كلام الله انه لا يستطيع ان يخبر بالكل ؟؟؟*


كيف الان تنسب الى الكتاب المقدس قوله ان الشمس تدور حول الارض ، من اين اتيت بهذا الفهم بعد كل هذا الشرح ؟؟

ارجو ان تتكلم ببعض المنطق والفهم لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ، فتفرق بين كلام الله وكلام البشر وكلام الشيطان الذي يسجله الكتاب المقدس !!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2010)

لم أجد ردا على سؤالى !


----------



## antonius (31 يناير 2010)

بصراحة ..الجواب بسيط جداً...
عند دراسة نصوص الكتاب المقدس...لا تأخذ أياً من نصوصه..على انه علمي وجاء كمعلومة علمية...لا تأخذ حرف المعنى...خذ روح المعنى...
هذا الجواب عام على اي شبهة "علمية" تأتي...
فالكتاب المقدس ليس باطروحة دكتوراه فيزياء او اي علم آخر...انما الهدف منه هو خلاص نفوس البشر وايمانهم..
العلم هو شيء مقدس اعطانا اياه الله..يسير بخط موازي للكتاب..لا يقاطعه ولا يلتقي معه...فهما خطان منفصلان متوازيان والعبث بذلك سيسبب مشاكل كبيرة...طبعا هنا لا اقصد كل العلم..فعلوم الكتاب مستثناة..وانما المقصود الكيمياء والفيزياء والاحياء والجيولوجيا والفضاء وما الى ذلك


----------



## yes2010 (31 يناير 2010)

اين قال الكتاب المقدس ان الشمس تدور حول الأرض ؟

والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها 
و هذا و اخذت الكنيسه  منهج يقول ان الشمس هى من تلف حول الارض


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> اين قال الكتاب المقدس ان الشمس تدور حول الأرض ؟
> 
> والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها
> و هذا و اخذت الكنيسه  منهج يقول ان الشمس هى من تلف حول الارض




 1- كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في اورشليم.
 2- باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل.
 3- ما الفائدة للانسان من كل تعبه الذي يتعبه تحت الشمس.
 4- دور يمضي و دور يجيء و الارض قائمة الى الابد.
 5- و الشمس تشرق و الشمس تغرب و تسرع الى موضعها حيث تشرق.
 6- الريح تذهب الى الجنوب و تدور الى الشمال تذهب دائرة دورانا و الى مداراتها ترجع الريح.
 7- كل الانهار تجري الى البحر و البحر ليس بملان الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة.
 8- كل الكلام يقصر لا يستطيع الانسان ان يخبر بالكل العين لا تشبع من النظر و الاذن لا تمتلئ من السمع.
 9- ما كان فهو ما يكون و الذي صنع فهو الذي يصنع فليس تحت الشمس جديد.
 10- ان وجد شيء يقال عنه انظر هذا جديد فهو منذ زمان كان في الدهور التي كانت قبلنا.
 11- ليس ذكر للاولين و الاخرون ايضا الذين سيكونون لا يكون لهم ذكر عند الذين يكونون بعدهم.


جميل جدا الآن إقرأ وقل لى هل هذا تقرير ام حالة توضيح ان الكون كله فان ! ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 يناير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> اين قال الكتاب المقدس ان الشمس تدور حول الأرض ؟
> 
> والشمس تشرق والشمس تغرب وتسرع الى موضعها
> و هذا و اخذت الكنيسه منهج يقول ان الشمس هى من تلف حول الارض


 

بغض النظر عن منهج البشر في وقت من الاوقات ، نحن نتكلم عن ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ، هل تجد فيه ان الله قال معلومات علمية تتعارض مع العلم ، ام قال ملاحظات انسانية بصيغة ادبية ليس لها اي علاقة مع العلم ؟؟؟

لماذا تتكلم عن رأي ( رجال الكنيسة ) في العصور الوسطى ، وتتجاهل رأي الكنيسة الان الذي اعتذر عن رأيه السابق ؟؟؟

اتمنى ان تكون منطقيا وعقلانيا في كلامك ، فانت لا تكلم اطفال صغار .

الله معك


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (1 فبراير 2010)

*1- نحن لاعلاقة لنا بأخطاء البشر نحن نناقش منهج ديني فقط .*
*2-الأية لاتتكلم عن معلومة علمية *
*(لم يقل ان هذا تكوين الشمس في بداية الاية ). *
*للأية معنى بلاغي فقط وهو توصيل معلومة ان الكون كله فان .*
*أتمنى ان تكون إجبتنا وصلت لك واهلا وسهلا بك أخا . *


----------



## fredyyy (1 فبراير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> و بما ان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله فجاء فيه يقول كاتب سفر الجامعة [ 1 : 5 ] :
> (( الشمس تشرق ثم تغرب ، مسرعة إلي موضعها الذي منه طلعت ))
> 
> لكن الحقائق العلمية اثبتت ان الارض هى التى تلف حول الشمس و ان الشمس ثابته
> فما هو تفسيركم


 

*أخي / *yes2010

*نفشل ونسقط في فخ عندما نأخذ آية ونفصلها عن الكتاب *

*ونطير بها لنضعها تحت مِجهر العلم ثم نقيسها بما قال العلماء *

*ونقع في حيرة النظريات وندور ونلف حول أنفسنا فيغيب الله عن أعيُننا *

*في النص الكتابي التالي سنعرف بروح التأنِّي أن *

*الله أخرج ما في قلب سليمان لنرى كيف يُفكِّر الإنسان وما هي أقواله حتى لوكان حكيم الحكماء *
الجامعة : 1 
1 *كَلاَمُ الْجَامِعَةِ**ابْنِ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكِ* فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ: 
2 «*بَاطِلُ* الأَبَاطِيلِ» قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ. «بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ». 
3 *مَا الْفَائِدَةُ* لِلإِنْسَانِ مِنْ كُلِّ تَعَبِهِ الَّذِي يَتْعَبُهُ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ؟ 
4 دَوْرٌ *يَمْضِي* وَدَوْرٌ *يَجِيءُ* وَالأَرْضُ قَائِمَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
5 وَالشَّمْسُ تُشْرِقُ وَالشَّمْسُ تَغْرُبُ وَتُسْرِعُ إِلَى مَوْضِعِهَا حَيْثُ تُشْرِقُ. 
6 *اَلرِّيحُ تَذْهَبُ* إِلَى الْجَنُوبِ وَتَدُورُ إِلَى الشِّمَالِ. تَذْهَبُ دَائِرَةً دَوَرَاناً وَإِلَى مَدَارَاتِهَا تَرْجِعُ الرِّيحُ. 
7 كُلُّ *الأَنْهَارِ تَجْرِي* إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَالْبَحْرُ لَيْسَ بِمَلآنَ. إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي جَرَتْ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ تَذْهَبُ رَاجِعَةً. 
8 كُلُّ الْكَلاَمِ يَقْصُرُ. لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الإِنْسَانُ أَنْ يُخْبِرَ بِالْكُلِّ. *الْعَيْنُ لاَ* تَشْبَعُ مِنَ *النَّظَرِ وَالأُذُنُ لاَ* تَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ السَّمْعِ. 
9 مَا كَانَ فَهُوَ مَا يَكُونُ وَالَّذِي صُنِعَ فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُصْنَعُ. *فَلَيْسَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ جَدِيدٌ. 
*10 إِنْ وُجِدَ شَيْءٌ يُقَالُ عَنْهُ: «انْظُرْ. هَذَا جَدِيدٌ!» فَهُوَ مُنْذُ زَمَانٍ كَانَ فِي الدُّهُورِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ قَبْلَنَا. 
11 *لَيْسَ ذِكْرٌ* لِلأَوَّلِينَ. وَالآخِرُونَ أَيْضاً الَّذِينَ سَيَكُونُونَ لاَ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرٌ عِنْدَ الَّذِينَ يَكُونُونَ بَعْدَهُمْ. 
12 *أَنَا الْجَامِعَةُ كُنْتُ مَلِكاً* عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
13 *وَوَجَّهْتُ قَلْبِي لِلسُّؤَالِ* *وَالتَّفْتِيشِ بِالْحِكْمَةِ .......*
​*الكلمات كلمات الجامعة ( سليمان ) إبن داود حين سأل بالحكمة ... دون النظر الى الله*

*وصيغت بالوحي الإلهي للكشف عن إنسان عَظُمَت حكمته وزاق كل مُتع الحياة فقال *
 الجامعة : 2 
 4 فَعَظَّمْتُ *عَمَلِي*. بَنَيْتُ *لِنَفْسِي* بُيُوتاً غَرَسْتُ *لِنَفْسِي* كُرُوماً. 
 5 عَمِلْتُ *لِنَفْسِي* جَنَّاتٍ وَفَرَادِيسَ وَغَرَسْتُ فِيهَا أَشْجَاراً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعِ ثَمَرٍ. 
 6 عَمِلْتُ *لِنَفْسِي* بِرَكَ مِيَاهٍ لِتُسْقَى بِهَا الْمَغَارِسُ الْمُنْبِتَةُ الشَّجَرَ. 
 8 جَمَعْتُ *لِنَفْسِي* أَيْضاً فِضَّةً وَذَهَباً وَخُصُوصِيَّاتِ الْمُلُوكِ وَالْبُلْدَانِ. اتَّخَذْتُ *لِنَفْسِي* مُغَنِّينَ وَمُغَنِّيَاتٍ وَتَنَعُّمَاتِ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ سَيِّدَةً وَسَيِّدَاتٍ. 
​*فحين يدور الإنسان حول نفسة *
*ويجعل نفسة وكيانه مركزًا لكل شئ *
*فليس غريبًا أن يتصور أن الشمس تدور حوله*

*هذه حالة كل من يسقط نظره عن الله ويُفكِّر في نفسه ... دون الله*


----------



## صوت الرب (1 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع مكرر و تم الرد عليه على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43999*


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

*****************
*تم التحرير بواسطة المشرف لكسر قوانين القسم , وبسبب النسخ واللصق*


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

اعتذر عن الاشكال  التى معى سؤال اعلى فهى من  عندكم من المنتدى و ليس لى دخل فيها حتى لا يفهمنى 
البعض خطاء


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

قلنا سؤال واحد في الموضوع الواحد حسب قوانين المنتدى 
لماذا تصر على مخالفة القوانين هذا يعرض عضويتك للايقاف


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

اعتذر فانا جديد في المنتدى 
لكن السؤال المطروح يحتاج اكثر من  مثال  للبيان و جهة نظرى 
لكم  و شكرا للرد


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

اذا فلنترك هذا الموضوع حتى يأتي مشرف القسم ويقوم بحذف كل الاسئلة ، واكتفي بالسؤال المطروح في بداية الموضوع ، وهناك موضوع آخر لك ، نكتفي فيه بسؤال واحد .

ياريت نتعلم النظام ، العالم كلها سبقتنا بسبب النظام واحنا كعرب في آخر القائمة بسبب عدم احترام النظام والقوانين .


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبه للسؤالى اعلى انا لا اريد  العدد في كل موقف  بل اريد فقط تفسير من اين اتى الاختلاف بين الاسفار 
و تفسير لها


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

yes2010 قال:


> بالنسبه للسؤالى اعلى انا لا اريد العدد في كل موقف بل اريد فقط تفسير من اين اتى الاختلاف بين الاسفار
> و تفسير لها


 

اذا اجبتك هنا على سؤالك فانا اشترك معك في مخالفة قوانين المنتدى .
اعتقد ان كلامي واضح ، فاذا لم تستطع فهم كلامي عن قوانين المنتدى ، كيف تطلب فهم كلامي في شرح وتفسير الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

قلنا نحترم النظام ، هل هذا صعب ؟؟


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> *موضوع مكرر و تم الرد عليه على هذا الرابط*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43999*


 
*يغلق للتكرار **وللاجابة *​


----------

